# Outdoors Live Poll favorite outdoors movie



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

I want to do a poll on your favorite outdoors movie. Sad thing is all I can come up with is White Fang---and it is the BEST :lol: but I'm sure you have many which will fit into 2nd place. Post'em here or send'em to [email protected]

Once I get a list we'lll put it in the poll and let the people decide!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The Great Outdoors


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> The Great Outdoors


any coincidence that was on last night? I love it when the bat lands on John Candys face.....or when they wake up in the boat with leeches all over them.....

great one!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Would National Lampoon's Vacation qualify for an outdoors movie...they did do some camping? When Clark launched his car off the closed road and then had his father talk with Rusty is my favorite part.

The Great Outdoors is another great movie. Were they in the outdoors in Uncle Buck?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Jeremiah Johnson :sniper: 
Any of you young ons seen it??????


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I have yet too see it but I hear great things about a film I think called The Migration.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Jeremiah Johnson
> Any of you young ones seen it??????


"Kin you skin griz?"
"I can skin anything."
"Skin this one Pilgram and I'll get you another."

Just about any National Geographic film is hard to beat. My favorite was one filmed by Jobert (sp) about lions and hyenas. Can't remeber the title, liked it so well I bought a copy for the library. It will put your hair up. Another by the same film maker documented lions and large animals.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm a young guy, and I've seen Jeremiah Johnson. Some cool stuff happens in it, but man is it a slow show.

others:

The Bear

Surviving the Game (it's the one with Ice T)

The Edge

The Deer Hunter (They mostly kill people, but a couple deer die too)


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Goodfella said:


> The Edge


That's gotta be the winner. A float plane crash, a man eating bear and Elle MacPherson. What more could you want?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Deliverance. Innocent fun on a canoe trip 

Does Grumpy Old Men count??


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> Goodfella said:
> 
> 
> > The Edge
> ...


Beat me to the punch. Yep, and on tonight too!!! Anthony Hopkins is the best. "I'm going to kill the bear!!! Say it!! I'm going to kill the bear!!!!!" :lol:

Have to add the classic "*JAWS*" to the list though.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Eric Hustad said:


> Deliverance. Innocent fun on a canoe trip
> 
> Does Grumpy Old Men count??


of course it does.....

Man you guy's have listed some great ones! Keep'em coming---


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

How about the classic "Old Yellar"


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Or the remake "CUJO"????? :rock: :run: :rock:

"Summer Rental" for you Candy fans.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Dances with wolves ??? 

Winged migration

Flight of the snow geese

parts of Fly away home were ok :roll:

Lion King was Great 

All of Phil Robertsons movies are fun & interesting

The 1st Jurassic Park was ok

Bambi kinda sucked

Open Range had some great outdoor shootem up scenes :sniper:

I think somemore :homer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Golly Gee there Fetch what's with all those "crybaby" sissy flicks??? :lol: 
Ain't ya got somethin' with blood and guts and super models with critters?? :burns:

:bartime: :drunk: :beer: 8) :drunk: :bartime:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Dick,

About JJ, "well I didn't know they weren't Crow", "You make goooood rabbit, pilgrim".

Great movie.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Can't forget about "The Ghost And The Darkness" Hunting man eating Lions in Africa. That would be a hoot!!!


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

It's tough, love the Great Outdoors, and Jerimiah Johnson, but both are fictional. Hands down and I think if everybody saw this movie (I watch it once a month) you all would agree "Alone in the Wilderness" a biography of a guy named Dick Proenneke, a farmer who sold it all off and moved to Alaska is pretty cool.

http://www.dickproenneke.com/

I shows on PBS sometimes


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Thought I would jump in on this one with an introduction and a reply:

"Recent" outdoor Movie I'd geaux with "Predator"-A classic case where the hunter becomes the hunted. I always liked Arnold's line , "If it bleeds it CAN be killed.

Another thriller- with Sylvester Stallone- "Cliff Hanger"--Guess -we're not use to seeing any ice and snow


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A river runs through it!!

Everytime I watch it, I plan my next trip to Montana!!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

"Almost Heros" with Chris Farley


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

"AS river runs through it" 
"The Edge"
"The Mountain Men"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> And the sounds of the Big Black Foot River, and a four count rhythm, and the hope that a fish will rise. Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it.


Good call dblkluk.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Most of the fishing scenes were shot on the Boulder River south of Big Timber. The most beautiful river I have fished!!! Next to the Gallatin of course!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

bubolc, I know what you're talking about when it comes to the dick guy who sold off to live in Alaska. Didn't he live there all alone and off just the land until he was 83???!!


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Yep, he did everything alone completely self sufficient, lived off the land like a damn hippie for 35 years. He even built his own tools when he got there. He brougt along a 8mm camera and recorded his first year up there, in case anybody was wondering. When he got to be 83 he said the 70 below winters were starting to get to him.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

You all are forgetting one of the greatest outdoors camping flicks ever.........."The Blair Witch Project" !!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I like "The horse Whisperer" :roll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I was worried no one would say A RIVER RUNS THROUGH IT.

"...I am haunted by waters."


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't know if this counts but the mini series "LONESOME DOVE" is a favorite of mine. "Newt", "Gus" and that fancy dressed lady who stood by the piano a lot. 8) Throw in "TOMBSTONE" while were at it. "Ain't dat a daisy??"

:beer:


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

1. The Wilderness Family
2. The Breakfast Club

I know it isn't an outdoor movie, but it is a classic.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

come on the breakfast club????? 

well we are upto 25 seperate entries. i think i might put this to a poll and who ever nominated the winning movie will win a free copy of the BEST and that's White Fang 

anyway....we'll talk it up on the radio...this Saturday. dont' forget we're on 1280 instead of 790 this week.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

forgot one! 
River Wild.

A little different plot, but awesome scenery!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

River wild and the edge!!! Damn Geese!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Heres on that I haven't seen in awhile, call me a softy but,

On Golden Pond


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

All right...Tombstone isn't an outdoors movie.

...but it kicks ***, I'll give you that.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

How about "Snow Dogs"


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Snow dogs is funny and all :rollin: , but Ghost and the Darknessi has gotta be one of the best. I think the lions are on full-body-mount display in the museum of natural history in chicago. Coulda used some women though :wink: .....


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

My votes -

Best scenery:

1. A River Runs Through It
2. Legends of the Fall
3. Dances With Wolves
4. Last of the Mohicans

Best Story
1. Legends of the Fall
2. Where The Red Fern Grows
3. A Man Called Horse

Best Music
1. Last of the Mohicans

Best Dialogue
1. J Johnson


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bc said


> Jerimiah Johnson, but both are fictional


Heresy, hersey! JJ is based on "The Saga Of Liver Eating Johnson", a mountain man who was crude and rude in the extreme. We're not talking buffalo liver here. You can pick up the book on inter-library loan.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Well guy's I tried to do a poll all 26 nominees. but we exceeded the quota for polling options by at least 10.

back to the drawing board.

white fang would've won by a landslide anyway :lol: .


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

OK Doug, I'll pull Breakfast Club. How about Caddyshack? You know, the pursuit of the gopher.

Has anyone seen "Last of the Dogmen"? Good flick.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I love caddyshack one of the best hunting flicks ever made :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

1.A river runs through it. 2.The ghost and the darkness 3.the mountain men


----------



## SyNapse (Mar 2, 2004)

I know it's a little late, but I would nominate:

Death Hunt - Charles Bronson, 1981 - he's a lone trapper who rescues a fighting dog, kills a man, and gets chased through the Canadian wilderness. Great survival type flick.


----------

